# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  El Canal del Henares

## Comizo

El Canal del Henares ya fué ideado en época de Carlos III para poner en riego la campiña de la zona. Pero fué desestimado debido a que la desamortización de Mendizábal ´supuso un cambio de uso del suelo y no estaba clara su rentabilidad.

 Pero en 1859, se le concedió a la Sociedad Ibérica de Riegos el derecho de construcción y explotación del Canal.

El primer proyecto se diseño desde el término de Yunquera de Henares, pero después se modificó para finalmente construir la cabecera y presa de derivación 12 km más arriba, justo unos 150 metros debajo de la desembocadura del Sorbe en el término de Humanes de Mohernando.

El canal actualmente tiene 40 km, y llega hasta Meco, aunque en el proyecto inicial aprobado tenía previsto desembocar primero en el río Torote en Torrejón de Ardoz, y después en el Jarama a la altura de Paracuellos, justo enfrente del aeropuerto de Barajas.

Al final se quedó sólo en Meco y sufrió todo tipo de peripecias y abandonos. Los vecinos ribereños, cuando se habla del canal siempre dicen "tarde, mal y nunca".

 En 1867 se construyeron los primeros 17 km, y la empresa adjudicataria no consiguió los beneficios esperados por el desfase entre el coste estimado y el real de la obra. Por ello comenzó a explotar los km construídos, pero sin realizar labores de mantenimiento ni limpieza, lo cual sumió al canal en un profundo abandono.

 En 1926-27 la Confederación Hidrográfica del Tajo le dió un nuevo impulso, construyó el resto del canal actual, mejoró la instalación, subsanó los defectos y errores, y construyó el embalse de Palmacés para dotar de un caudal de agua mayor en verano al río Henares por la suelta de agua de su afluente represado el Cañamares. El Canal se reinauguró en 1954 tras casi dos décadas de obras.

 El final del canal definitivamente se queda en Meco.

Las fotos:

La primera corresponde a la contrucción de la presa de derivación, tomada desde la orilla izquierda y mirando aguas abajo. La obra es de sillería y con un desborde corrido por el que desborda el agua no desviada. Salvo los dos últimos años, corre poco:



 En ésta otra se ven los sistemas de poleas con los que levantaban y colocaban los sillares, no sé si de granito. En éste lugar exactamente se sitúan las compuertas de la cabecera del canal:



 La obras del canal unos doscientos metros por debajo de la presa, ahora por ahí pasa una carretera que una Humanes de Mohernando con Torre del Burgo, con un puente bastante interesante construído por aquellos años si no me equivoco. Cómo nivelaban, y sin láser ni ordenadores ni nada, a alguno de ahora querría yo ver allí:



 Otro tramo de los 17 primeros kms, si no equivoco por Yunquera. Se vé en la pared de la derecha como va avanzando la capa de revoco fino, no sé si ya impermeabilizante, desconozco lo que se utilizaba entonces:



En ésta ortofoto se puede ver la presa, y más arriba está la junta del Henares y el Sorbe, siendo el último el que entra por la izquierda:



La presa con más detalle se puede apreciar perfectamente la cabecera del canal:



Y ésta es una foto actual, que he sacado de aquí: http://picasaweb.google.com/Primiguy...68303438243298


 En ella se puede ver el estado actual de la presa, que es lamentable, no se limpia la vegetación, por lo que las grietas serán cada vez mayores y luego el arreglo costará el cuádruple de lo ahorrado con el no mantenimiento.
 Está tomada casi desde el mismo sitio que la foto de las poleas, y el lugar es irreconocible. La materia orgánica que lleva el agua, que se puede ver por la espuma no habiendo industrias contaminastes, la anulación de las riadas naturales por Beleña, Alcorlo, Palmacés y El Atance tienen como una de sus consecuencias la colmatación del cauce y la invasión del mismo por la vegetación.
 Al fondo se puede ver el cerro de La Muela, muy frecuentado por parapentistas.

 Una foto del puente que comento antes de Humanes de Mohernando a Torre del Burgo en los años 20 del siglo XX:



Y en el siglo XXI:



Lo bueno es que en los 70 y primeros 80, se parecía más a la primera que a la segunda.

Las 4 primeras fotos son de Jean Laurent en 1865-67, publicadas en: http://coleccionfff.unav.es/bvunav/i...s/presentacion.
 La 3ª es de Tomás Camarillo en los años 20, publicada en: http://cefihgu.es
 La 4ª es de Fernando Méndez.

 Saludos

----------


## Los terrines

Fenomenal documento, Comizo.

Muchas gracias por compartirlo.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Magnífico archivo de imágenes e información.
Gracias por compartirlo.
Saludos :Wink: .

----------

